
Looked at 1154 climate science results and found no evidence of publication bias - nreece
https://theconversation.com/we-looked-at-1-154-climate-science-results-and-found-no-evidence-of-publication-bias-84500
======
aaron695
To look at 1154 sets of result and find no bias is bullshit.

Given such a large number how could that be even close to possible?

Their title, which is a news stories abstract is also clickbait. Which I find
ironic given the article.

